# Filtergrabenbesitzer



## Knipser (22. Dez. 2020)

Was kann er bei Euch? Ich habe einen seit Juli 2020, er füllt sich zusehens mit Schlamm und werde ihn im Frühjahr mit dem Schlammsauger entfernen. Mir fällt auf, dass fast kein Schlamm mehr im Hauptteich ist. Meine Vliesrolle ist schon 2 Monate drin und noch nicht leer - sonst 30 - 35 Tage. Ich glaube es zahlt sich aus. Wie ist denn Eure Erfahrung - hätte ich gerne gewusst?  Willi grüßt


----------



## troll20 (22. Dez. 2020)

Jetzt wäre die nächste Frage, wie sieht deine Biologie nach dem Vliesfilter aus bzw. wie ist diese aufgebaut?


----------



## Knipser (22. Dez. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Jetzt wäre die nächste Frage, wie sieht deine Biologie nach dem Vliesfilter aus bzw. wie ist diese aufgebaut?


Hallo!
Für die Biologie ist bestens gesorgt und funktioniert Einwandfrei. IN der 75ger Trommel sind Bio Stäbe eingebaut die dafür sorgen. Übrigens im Teich u. Filtergraben findet sie auch statt, wenn der Teich alt genug ist. Meine Wasserwerte können nicht besser sein, außer Phosphat ist leicht erhöht 0,25 mg. Dagegen setze ich Phosphareduc von Drak  seit Gestern ein, will aber keine Werbung machen. Ich muss wegen der Flusskrebse noch ganz leicht füttern.  Willi grüßt


----------



## Geisy (22. Dez. 2020)

Wie dein Filter aufgebaut ist, wird nicht klar.
Du sprichst von Vlies,Trommel und Filtergraben.
Heißt das Vliesfilter, Trommelfilter mit Biostäbe, Filtergraben in der Reihenfolge?
Was sind Biostäbe?
Welche Umwälzung?
Abmessungen Filtergraben damit man weiß wie schnell er durchlaufen wird?

Wenn sich der Schlamm im Filtergraben absetzt scheint der richtig angelegt zu sein.
Mir wird nur nicht klar warum der Vliesfilter(=Vorfilter) davor nichts auffängt.


----------



## troll20 (22. Dez. 2020)

Geisy schrieb:


> Wie dein Filter aufgebaut ist, wird nicht klar.
> Du sprichst von Vlies,Trommel und Filtergraben.
> Heißt das Vliesfilter, Trommelfilter mit Biostäbe, Filtergraben in der Reihenfolge?
> Was sind Biostäbe?
> ...


Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hat er einen Genesis Vliesfilter, glaube einen 750???
Auf jeden Fall meinte er diese Trommel und die darin liegenden Biostäbe.
Für meinen Geschmack zu wenig Bio bei dem Besatz.
Und ein Auslagern der Bio in den Pflanzfilter halte ich nach meinen Erfahrungen für ungeöffnet. Da halt dort alles verschlammt.


----------



## Knipser (22. Dez. 2020)

´Hallo Geisy!
Mein Vliesfilter hat eine Trommel, dort sind lange ( ca 75cm lange Biostäbe ) enthalten. Um diese Trommel läuft ganz eng von einer 200m Rolle ganz langsam ein Vliestuch. Durch dieses Tuch drückt sich das Teichwasser in die Trommel, Partikel bleiben im Vlies hängen. In der Trommel folgt jetzt der biologische Abbau und fließt gereinigt in den Teich zurück. Wenn Du noch Fragen hast, bitte.  Willi grüßt


----------



## Knipser (22. Dez. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hat er einen Genesis Vliesfilter, glaube einen 750???
> Auf jeden Fall meinte er diese Trommel und die darin liegenden Biostäbe.
> Für meinen Geschmack zu wenig Bio bei dem Besatz.
> Und ein Auslagern der Bio in den Pflanzfilter halte ich nach meinen Erfahrungen für ungeöffnet. Da halt dort alles verschlammt.


Nein, da bist Du auf dem Holzweg seh Dir meine Wasserwerte an - die sind im Sommer sogar noch besser. Willi grüßt


----------



## Geisy (22. Dez. 2020)

Knipser schrieb:


> ´Hallo Geisy!
> Mein Vliesfilter hat eine Trommel, dort sind lange ( ca 75cm lange Biostäbe ) enthalten. Um diese Trommel läuft ganz eng von einer 200m Rolle ganz langsam ein Vliestuch. Durch dieses Tuch drückt sich das Teichwasser in die Trommel, Partikel bleiben im Vlies hängen. In der Trommel folgt jetzt der biologische Abbau und fließt gereinigt in den Teich zurück. Wenn Du noch Fragen hast, bitte.  Willi grüßt


Also läuft der Vliesfilter ohne den Filtergraben.
So wird noch nicht klar wie es bei dir läuft. Vielleicht beschreibst du mal die ganze Filterabfolge.


----------



## Knipser (22. Dez. 2020)

Geisy schrieb:


> Wie dein Filter aufgebaut ist, wird nicht klar.
> Du sprichst von Vlies,Trommel und Filtergraben.
> Heißt das Vliesfilter, Trommelfilter mit Biostäbe, Filtergraben in der Reihenfolge?
> Was sind Biostäbe?
> ...


Hallo! 
Der Vliesfilter hat einen Sumpf der 1 mal im Monat abgelassen wird oder nach bedarf. Filtergraben ist 5m lang 1,30m breit 40cm tief. Pumpe 50w gebremst. Das Besondere dabei ist, dass alle Partikel schon raus sind außer Filtergraben und kein Wasserkontakt mehr haben, das ist beim Schwamm anders. Partikel im Schwamm werden richtig ausgelaugt und brauchen mehr Biomasse mit Behältern. ich will hier nichts schlecht reden, Aber ich brauche keine Zusatztonnen mit Helix u. der Gleichen. Willi grüßt


----------



## Geisy (22. Dez. 2020)

Knipser schrieb:


> Das Besondere dabei ist, dass alle Partikel schon raus sind außer Filtergraben und kein Wasserkontakt mehr haben, das ist beim Schwamm anders



Das hier habe ich nicht verstanden.


----------



## Knipser (22. Dez. 2020)

Geisy schrieb:


> Also läuft der Vliesfilter ohne den Filtergraben.
> So wird noch nicht klar wie es bei dir läuft. Vielleicht beschreibst du mal die ganze Filterabfolge.


Ich würde mal googeln wie der Schlamm in den Fitergraben kommt


----------



## Geisy (22. Dez. 2020)

Woher weiß Google wie du deinen Aufbau gemacht hast?
Du kannst ihn doch selber nicht genau erklären



Knipser schrieb:


> ´Hallo Geisy!
> Mein Vliesfilter hat eine Trommel........
> In der Trommel folgt jetzt der biologische Abbau und fließt gereinigt in den Teich zurück. Wenn Du noch Fragen hast, bitte.  Willi grüßt



So wie du es hier beschrieben hast läuft das Wasser bei dir gereinigt aus dem Vliesfilter in den Teich zurück. 
Aus deinen Aussagen hier wird man doch nicht schlau, sollen wir alles erraten?

Also noch mal von vorne.

Schreib mal bitte die Reihenfolge auf
z.B.
Vliesfilter - Filtergraben -Teich
oder
Filtergraben - Vliesfilter -Teich


----------



## Knipser (22. Dez. 2020)

Geisy schrieb:


> Woher weiß Google wie du deinen Aufbau gemacht hast?
> Du kannst ihn doch selber nicht genau erklären
> 
> 
> ...


So wie ich jetzt feststelle, hast Du nicht von vorne meine  Zitaten gelesen. Wenn Du das nicht verstehst, wo ich von ausgehe, gehe mal zur Genesis Seite - die können Dir technisch weiter helfen, bestimmt.


----------



## Geisy (22. Dez. 2020)

Kann mir einer die Stelle zeigen wo steht ob der Vliesfilter nun vor oder hinter dem Filtergraben ist. Ich kann es hier nirgends finden.


----------



## troll20 (22. Dez. 2020)

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl es läuft wieder nur auf den heiligen Vliesfilter von Genesis heraus und er will gar keine Hilfe.
Schließlich hat er sich ja eh schon den Schlammsauger geholt....
Bin dann mal raus


----------



## Knipser (22. Dez. 2020)

Am Filtergraben steht der Vliesfilter bestimmt nicht, wenn das gereinigte Wasser in den Teich läuft.


----------



## Geisy (22. Dez. 2020)

Hört sich so an als ob es falsch aufgebaut ist.
Wenn der Schlamm im Filtergraben ist und das Vlies langsamer dreckig wird wohl der Filtergraben zuerst sein.
Laut Google sollte es besser andersrum sein, aber er läßt ja nicht helfen.
Ich bin auch raus, hab nun oft genug gefragt.


----------



## Knipser (22. Dez. 2020)

Ja, u. der Schlammsauger der manchen im Magen liegt


----------



## klabautermann (22. Dez. 2020)

Tach!
Habe auch einen Filtergraben, auch einen Schlammsauger, Vlies habe ich auch, aber das liegt unter der neuen Folie im Teich ;-)
Mach doch mal n Foto und stells ein damit man sich ein Bild von deinem Aufbau machen kann!?
Gruß, Bernd


----------



## Knipser (22. Dez. 2020)

klabautermann schrieb:


> Tach!
> Habe auch einen Filtergraben, auch einen Schlammsauger, Vlies habe ich auch, aber das liegt unter der neuen Folie im Teich ;-)
> Mach doch mal n Foto und stells ein damit man sich ein Bild von deinem Aufbau machen kann!?
> Gruß, Bernd


Hallo Klabautermann!
Morgen werde ich einige Aufnahmen vom Filtergraben u. Teich machen und hier eingeben, nur mein Vliesfilter ist Winterfest eingepackt - läuft aber u. bleibt es auch. Filtergraben ist 5m lang 1,30m breit 0,40m tief.  Alles Gute Willi


----------



## Knipser (23. Dez. 2020)

Die Bilder vom Filtergraben, L 5m, B 1,3m, T0,40m
und Schlammsauger mit 10m Ablaufschlauch nebst Zubehör.   Willi wünscht Allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest.


----------



## klabautermann (24. Dez. 2020)

Moin!
Meiner ist mehr bewachsen, und wird die gesamte Länge im "Zickzack" durchströmt  (sieht bei dir wie "mittige" Einspeisung aus!?)
Länge + Breite sind fast identisch, Tiefe ist teils doppelt. Eine verringerte "Schlammeinbringung" in den Teich habe ich dadurch erreicht, indem ich das Filterrohr an dem die Pumpe im FG angeschlossen ist,  komplett in Kies (fein und grob) gelegt habe l Ich freue mich schon auf das nächste Jahr und den Badespaß! (wir haben keine Fische drin!)
Zwischen den Aufnahmen lagen nur 4Monate!
Ebenfalls Allen ein ruhiges Fest, einen guten Rutsch und viel Gesundheit!
Gruß, Bernd


----------



## Knipser (24. Dez. 2020)

klabautermann schrieb:


> Moin!
> Meiner ist mehr bewachsen, und wird die gesamte Länge im "Zickzack" durchströmt  (sieht bei dir wie "mittige" Einspeisung aus!?)
> Länge + Breite sind fast identisch, Tiefe ist teils doppelt. Eine verringerte "Schlammeinbringung" in den Teich habe ich dadurch erreicht, indem ich das Filterrohr an dem die Pumpe im FG angeschlossen ist,  komplett in Kies (fein und grob) gelegt habe l Ich freue mich schon auf das nächste Jahr und den Badespaß! (wir haben keine Fische drin!)
> Zwischen den Aufnahmen lagen nur 4Monate!
> ...


Mein Filtergraben ist gerade erst fertig " ende Juli " es kommen nur Schwimmpflanzen rein. Strömung ist gedrosselt, damit sich der Schlamm absetzen kann und zum späteren  absaugen mit dem Schlammsauger vom Grund machen kann. Vorher war der Filtergraben einige Jahre mit __ Schilf bewachsen und zugewuchert, das war katastrophal den Schlamm zu beseitigen. Habe nur noch blanke Folie und kein Bodengrund. Deshalb ein Versuch mit Teichkresse u. später im Mai noch Teichsalat hinzu. Freue mich auch schon auf das Frühjahr. Übringens Deine Anlage gefällt mir sehr gut . Allen ein gesegnetes und frohe Fest


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Dez. 2020)

Knipser schrieb:


> Habe nur noch blanke Folie und kein Bodengrund. Deshalb ein Versuch mit Teichkresse u. später im Mai noch Teichsalat hinzu.


Stelle eckige Mörtelwannen da rein. Die dann bepflanzen. Die kannst du ggf. raus wuppen oder drum rum saugen oder schneiden.


----------



## Geisy (26. Dez. 2020)

Hab auch nur noch runde Mörtelkübel mit Seerosen im Filtergraben. Mein Vorfilter holt ziemlich alles raus so das ich hoffentlich nicht mehr an den Filtergraben muß, da sieht es zumindest nach aus.


----------



## Knipser (26. Dez. 2020)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Stelle eckige Mörtelwannen da rein. Die dann bepflanzen. Die kannst du ggf. raus wuppen oder drum rum saugen oder schneiden.





Tottoabs schrieb:


> Stelle eckige Mörtelwannen da rein. Die dann bepflanzen. Die kannst du ggf. raus wuppen oder drum rum saugen oder schneiden.


Hallo Totto!
Kannst Du Gedanken lesen? Genau das habe ich vor, 1Kübel mit 5 Schwanenblumen sind schon drin, 3-4 werden noch folgen. Mach mal Vorschläge, was noch schön blüht. Graben ist 40cm tief. Danke für Deine Mühe.  Willi


----------



## Knipser (26. Dez. 2020)

Geisy schrieb:


> Hab auch nur noch runde Mörtelkübel mit Seerosen im Filtergraben. Mein Vorfilter holt ziemlich alles raus so das ich hoffentlich nicht mehr an den Filtergraben muß, da sieht es zumindest nach aus.


Hallo Geisy!
Danke für Deine Mühe, sage mir was Du an Pflanzen drinne hast. Vielleicht folge ich Deine Idee.  Willi


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Dez. 2020)

__ Hechtkraut so 20-30  cm tief unter Wasser.

Gelbe Wasserlielie, wenn ein Kübel bis kurz unter die Wasserlienie gehen (5-10 cm).
Da dann noch auf jeden Fall eine oder zwei __ Blutweiderich.
Nadelsimmse und Brasiliengrass drum rum. Beides rein und schauen welches sich besser ausbreitet.

Auf jeden Fall auch Wasserähren in Flacheren Kübeln mit mehr Wasserstand.
In Fließrichtung vorne die Ähren und hinten dann Valisnährien.
Gibt so flachere Wannen mit Griffen gibt es zum Beispiel
https://www.rotomshop.de/eurobehaelter-geschlossen-40-liter-600x400x200mm.html

Persönlich würde ich noch eine Rolle Böschungsmatte besorgen und um die Kanten tackern.
Dann sieht das ganze auch bei klarem Wasser nicht künstlich aus.


Ich hab es aber anders rum. 
Foliengraben, da dann Mörtelwannen drinne. Zwischen Folie und Mörtel dann Sand. Abgedeckt mit etwas Schotter. Im Substrat die Pflanzen. In den Wannen sammelt sich der Schlamm und kann alle paar Jahre da raus geschaufelt werden. Aber Ich mache immer mal eine Wanne sauber und dann mal wieder eine andere.

Glaube in meinem Profil ist der Bau des Grabens verlinkt.
Jau ganz unten
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/members/tottoabs.33310/


----------



## Knipser (26. Dez. 2020)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> __ Hechtkraut so 20-30  cm tief unter Wasser.
> 
> Gelbe Wasserlielie, wenn ein Kübel bis kurz unter die Wasserlienie gehen (5-10 cm).
> Da dann noch auf jeden Fall eine oder zwei __ Blutweiderich.
> ...


Hallo Totto!
Super Idee, nach den Feiertagen werde ich mir alles besorgen Kübel, Bodengrund, Böschungsmatte hab ich noch, Pflanzen mal sehen, was ich jetzt noch kriegen kann - sonst später. Nochmals danke   Alles Gute Totto,  Willi


----------



## Geisy (26. Dez. 2020)

Geisy schrieb:


> Hab auch nur noch runde Mörtelkübel mit Seerosen im Filtergraben.


Genauer kann ich dir die Bezeichung der Seerosen nicht geben.


----------



## Knipser (27. Dez. 2020)

Morgen werde ich mir um die eckigen Speiskübel bemühen für den Filtergraben. Hoffentlich werde ich wegen Corona im Baumarkt bedient, habe so ein mulmiges Gefühl. Egal, ich versuche es. Sand u. Kies brauche ich dann noch, fertig - Pflanzen später. Gruß Willi


----------



## troll20 (27. Dez. 2020)

In Berlin kommst nur mit einem Nachweis der Gewerbeanmeldung rein.
Alternativ kann man wohl noch im Inet bestellen und dann an der Tür abholen 
Aber so ein Einkaufsbummel ganz alleine hat auch was, man müsste nur noch die Verkäufer in den Verdienten Urlaub schicken


----------



## Knipser (27. Dez. 2020)

Hallo Rene!
Etwas Zeit haben wir ja noch, ist noch ende Februar. Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (12. Jan. 2021)

Hallo!
Mein neuer Filtergraben scheint sich auszuzahlen, Vliesrolle bei mir ist schon 71 Tage drin und hat noch etwas, sonst 30-40 Tage. Gruß Willi


----------

